# Do you believe in Star Signs?



## Michael. (Mar 10, 2014)

.

Do you believe in Star Signs?



.​


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 10, 2014)

Of course. 

I was born under the Southern Cross, with search lights ascending.
Now you know everything about me.


----------



## That Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

I didn't until just now reading that Taurus is a true lover.  So, YEAH!


----------



## Pappy (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm selfish and mean? Hell, I wouldn't hurt a fly. Too late in life to learn to be selfish and mean.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm a Pisces - we don't believe in that star-sign stuff ...


----------



## Pappy (Mar 10, 2014)

My wife use to follow that horoscope stuff but I never did. I figure whatever will be, will be. Make a good Doris Day song wouldn't it?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 10, 2014)

My wife is a Capricorn so I named our houseboat The Capricorn. It too, cost me a lot of money.
They say, a boat is a hole in the water that you throw money into. Happiest day in my life was when I sold it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2014)

Pappy said:


> My wife is a Capricorn so I named our houseboat The Capricorn. It too, cost me a lot of money.
> They say, a boat is a hole in the water that you throw money into. Happiest day in my life was when I sold it.



And here I was looking into renting a boat to live on - I guess it's that Piscean dreaming thing ...


----------



## Pappy (Mar 10, 2014)

Renting and owning, two different things Phil. Don't get discouraged. By the time I paid storage fees, winterizing fees, dock fees and gas and repairs.....


----------



## Falcon (Mar 10, 2014)

Never have believed in the signs. Too many exceptions to the descriptions.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Renting and owning, two different things Phil. Don't get discouraged. By the time I paid storage fees, winterizing fees, dock fees and gas and repairs.....



Yeah, I'm beginning to find that out. I figured it would be great for a minimalist like me, one who loves the water too. 

Then I saw some of the dock fees - I could rent an apartment for those amounts! 

Still - if it's in my stars I might end up in one.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2014)

Meh, public horoscopes are a joke - they're way too generalized. If you wanted to go by your stars you should cast your own horoscope or have it done professionally - much more detail. You have to know the latitude and longitude and the exact minute of your birth, things that can't be taken into account in the daily horoscopes. 

But I wouldn't know when the moon is in _anyone's_ house - it's not like she texts me and tells me "Hey, Phil, I'm in 7th's house - wanna party?"


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 10, 2014)

May I intrude with some reality here ? The Zodiac is the set of constellations through which the sun travels on it's apparent path around the earth. At different times of the year, it appears to be travelling in a particular constellation for a number of days until it moves into synch with the next one. Currently there are 13 Zodiac constellations, not 12. Due to earth wobble the set of constellations changes over time, but very slowly.
*



			Twelve Equal Pie Shaped Pieces
		
Click to expand...

*


> One only has to look at the sky to be able to see that some constellations are much larger than others. Astronomers have found stars which could not be seen with the naked eye, forming parts of constellations. Thinking of the heavens as a great sphere, these "areas" of the constellations can be drawn fairly accurately. They come in all sizes and shapes.
> 
> There are a number of days of our yearly orbit when the Sun is between the Earth and any one of the zodiacal constellations. Since each constellation is of different size and since the ecliptic passes through larger or smaller portions of each constellation, the Sun is between the Earth and each zodiacal constellation for varying periods. For example, more days (44 days) are spent with the Sun between the Earth and the largest constellation, Virgo, than are spent with the Sun between the Earth and the smallest constellation, Scorpio (7 days). If you look at the map of the zodiacal constellation in Figure 4, (see http://www.unol.org/saw/basic_astronomy.html) you can see that Scorpio is not so much smaller than Virgo, it is that the ecliptic passes through just a small corner of Scorpio.
> 
> ...


Well done you if you are still reading at this point. Whatever your star sign is, I can with confidence predict that you are more scientific than superstitious in your world view.


----------



## Michael. (Mar 10, 2014)

My birth sign happens to fall under Gemini and by all accounts I get a good report (if I believed in all that stuff)

On the other hand many millions of people around the globe look forward to reading their stars.
.

On the subject of boats here is an old favourite.
.


.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 10, 2014)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you the Capricorn.


----------



## Michael. (Mar 10, 2014)

A nice looking boat.

Some friends who own a boat are always complaining about the running costs etc but they still like to hold on to it.
.


----------



## Ina (Mar 10, 2014)

When I was in my 20's, my friend spent about $250.00 to get me a printed reading, and it was a couple of inches thick. What surprised me was that it accurate. It was so accurate that I found it scary. I read it then gave it back to her with my thanks. At that age I was afraidlayful: that I would follow it, instead of just living life one day at a tine.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you the Capricorn.



Sweet! :encouragement:

32'?

I can see how the maintenance on that might be a wee bit high ...


----------



## Phantom (Mar 10, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> May I intrude with some reality here ? The Zodiac is the set of constellations through which the sun travels on it's apparent path around the earth. At different times of the year, it appears to be travelling in a particular constellation for a number of days until it moves into synch with the next one. Currently there are 13 Zodiac constellations, not 12. Due to earth wobble the set of constellations changes over time, but very slowly.
> *
> *
> Well done you if you are still reading at this point. Whatever your star sign is, I can with confidence predict that you are more scientific than superstitious in your world view.





> Well done you if you are still reading at this point.



i SKIPPED THE MIDDLE BIT


----------



## Phantom (Mar 10, 2014)

I must believe ...............I am a Pisces and am afraid of sharks


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 10, 2014)

Phantom said:


> i SKIPPED THE MIDDLE BIT


Is that a fishy characteristic?

:stirthepot:


----------



## Casper (Mar 11, 2014)

_*I don't believe in the stars, never followed them and never will......
Absolute crapolla I reckon.......:fword:

I'm also a Pisces and definitely not selfish and mean. :grin:*_


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 11, 2014)

Who told you that you are a Pisces then?
If you must choose a star sign, why not choose one with a stylish name, like Andromeda, Centaurus or Phoenix?

I've chosen the Southern Cross (Cruxis Australis) but I don't mind sharing.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow, lot of Fish here ... almost a school ... 

*wiggling his caudal fin in delight*


----------



## Justme (Mar 11, 2014)

I think astrology is silly nonsense.


----------



## Michael. (Mar 11, 2014)

.



.





.​


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 11, 2014)

That Guy said:


> He's on the cusp.  Best of both worlds.



I've been in my cusps before - it wasn't very-

Oh, wait ... _cusps_ ... okay ...

Never mind.


----------



## Ina (Mar 11, 2014)

Wake up Phil, and I can't believe with your Mar... Arts you let anyone scare YOU!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 11, 2014)

Ina said:


> Wake up Phil, and I can't believe with your Mar... Arts you let anyone scare YOU!



Don' WANNA wake up! Don' WANNA go to school! My tummy hurts! 

... ummm ... who scared me?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 30, 2020)

Because of the recent planetary alignment, we are moving into different planets and (according to some people) into a better time period of  happiness and a better life.


----------



## Supernatural (Jan 1, 2023)

According to the Star Signs hubby and I shouldn't have married. However, following the Chinese signs we were the perfect couple. It only lasted 36 years, we were so forward looking to make it to at least 50 years.

I'm Aries first decant and never liked how my sign's description have kept me alone without friends for so many decades. At the end of the day, get to know the person as different sun signs, rising, moon and nodes makes for a very different person than just their main signs.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 1, 2023)

Pappy said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you the Capricorn.


And, I thought my son's boat was big.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 1, 2023)

Michael. said:


> Do you believe in Star Signs?


Sure, I'm a Virgo and I really like the song Age of Aquarius... When the moon is in the seventh house...

The formations are very real, and whilst I sometimes think Astrology is fun I don't really believe it tells us anything about... well anything.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 1, 2023)

Star signs?  If said Star is on the side of an armoured tank I give it great consideration.


----------



## Magna-Carta (Jan 1, 2023)

If by asking do I believe in star signs you mean astrology, then no.  I put the belief of astrology in the same camp as other superstitious mumbo jumbo.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 2, 2023)

I don't want to take it seriously but it's right way more often than wrong.  Not speaking of daily horoscopes but of projections & personalities.

I've never met an Aries who hasn't been a help to me; I've never met a Capricorn that hasn't disappointed me.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 2, 2023)

Astronomy is science; astrology is superstition, mythology, and pseudoscience. Depending on how surveys ask the question, anywhere from 22 percent to 73 percent of people believe astrology is valid. Horoscopes still appear regularly in newspapers. Over 95 percent of adults know their zodiac sign. It never occurs to some people to question whether horoscopes are valid, and if they do think to ask the question, they rarely follow up with the critical thinking skills to find the answer.

People are misled into thinking their horoscope is accurate for them. They remember the hits and forget the misses, they like to read things that make them feel good about themselves, they are looking for something to help them make decisions, and they react to a self-fulfilling prophecy by changing their behaviour so that the prediction comes true.

Is there any harm in believing in astrology or is it just a bit of fun? It can be harmful. It can waste money and can lead to poor decisions and illogical thinking. Follow your own horoscopes and tally how many predictions came true versus those that didn’t (“You’re prone to accidents today.” “You’ll get a big surprise.”). Show a single horoscope to a lot of people and tally how many agree that it describes them well. If astrology is valid, only one in 12 should agree, but horoscopes are so vague that most people can see themselves in them.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 2, 2023)

horseless carriage said:


> Astronomy is science; astrology is superstition, mythology, and pseudoscience.


That is true today, however astrology was once well accepted and the precursor to our modern science of astronomy.  In the past, who was to know that astrology wasn't true, it took many years of observation and analysis to figure out what we know today.

The Influence of Astrology on the Science of Astronomy​https://en.unesco.org/silkroad/cont...-astrology-science-astronomy-along-silk-roads

Astronomy Emerges From Astrology​https://www.encyclopedia.com/scienc...and-space-science-astronomy-emerges-astrology


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

Pepper said:


> I don't want to take it seriously but it's right way more often than wrong.  Not speaking of daily horoscopes but of projections & personalities.
> 
> I've never met an Aries who hasn't been a help to me; I've never met a Capricorn that hasn't disappointed me.


I'm an Aries.. my ex is a Capricorn..


----------



## charry (Jan 2, 2023)

im a LEO ...my ex was Aquarius
hubby is pisces ...so much better suited


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Jan 2, 2023)

I don't follow the star signs or any of that but I do find it interesting
if I am in the mood LOL>  With that said I am a Virgo.


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2023)

Aires on the cusp of Taurus.


----------

